# Workshop security



## ObiWayneKenobi (16 Dec 2020)

Hi all. New member here.

I have recently completed my workshop build and am looking at security solutions, specifically battery operated alarms. I have been looking at alarms with a PIR (motion) sensor that are remote controlled with an IR fob. These seem okay as they are relatively cheap, can be placed anywhere and are quite loud (125db in most cases). They receive mostly good feedback in online reviews but there appear to be a few issues, namely intermittent activating/deactivating and interference from light switches and other IR controllers. I remember as a kid being at to turn off a similar alarm with the TV remote. I also have concerns about the alarm going off accidently in the middle of the night and waking up the neighbours.
Does anyone have experience with these types of alarms? If so, which ones and would you recommend them?

Edit: I should say, the workshop doesn't have a permanent 240v power supply, hence the requirement for a battery operated alarm.

Thanks

I tried searching for similar posts but couldn't find any relevant to my question.


----------



## diyphil (16 Dec 2020)

I alarmed my garage/workshop with a Yale HSA6400 that I purchased from Screwfix 3 years ago and have been happy with it.
It is no longer on sale but the Yale Premium+ (Screwfix 7338X) looks similar. I have the control box plugged into a 240v socket in the house and the alarm siren box and sensors are all battery operated and located in the garage. The 2 door/window contacts cover the main garage door and side pedestrian door and the pir sensors cover the inside of the garage. The control box in the house talks to the sensors and alarm siren box wirelessly. I also purchased an additional remote keypad for the garage off Amazon (so that the alarm can be turned on/off using that rather than the control box in the house) like the one shown as part of the Yale HSA Essentials Alarm (Screwfix 344JF). This is also battery powered. One point to note is that all batteries will have to be changed every 2 (or so) years, so make sure the alarm siren box is out of the reach of any burglars, but accessible in order to change the batteries (D batteries I think).


----------



## ObiWayneKenobi (18 Dec 2020)

diyphil said:


> I alarmed my garage/workshop with a Yale HSA6400 that I purchased from Screwfix 3 years ago and have been happy with it.
> It is no longer on sale but the Yale Premium+ (Screwfix 7338X) looks similar. I have the control box plugged into a 240v socket in the house and the alarm siren box and sensors are all battery operated and located in the garage. The 2 door/window contacts cover the main garage door and side pedestrian door and the pir sensors cover the inside of the garage. The control box in the house talks to the sensors and alarm siren box wirelessly. I also purchased an additional remote keypad for the garage off Amazon (so that the alarm can be turned on/off using that rather than the control box in the house) like the one shown as part of the Yale HSA Essentials Alarm (Screwfix 344JF). This is also battery powered. One point to note is that all batteries will have to be changed every 2 (or so) years, so make sure the alarm siren box is out of the reach of any burglars, but accessible in order to change the batteries (D batteries I think).


Thanks Phil, that's good to know. I'd looked at the Yale HSA Essentials Alarm on Amazon (slightly cheaper than Screwfix). £100 is a reasonable amount of money for the security of ones tools and possessions, especially given their vulnerability away from the security of the house. I think this is the one I'll probably go for. Cheers


----------



## Sheptonphil (19 Dec 2020)

I’ve just set up a wireless system in the house, a Pyronix Enforcer. The workshop and separate detached garage have sensors on all doors, there’s no windows in either and PIR’s aren’t great in unheated external buildings. The house is now fully alarmed.

When we’re out, the whole house and outside buildings are alarmed, at night the same except upstairs.

if at home during the day or evening I have two zones I can set, garage and workshop, or just garage. If I’m in the workshop, just the garage is alarmed.


----------



## Sandyn (19 Dec 2020)

I woke in the middle of the night with a drug crazed guy going through my house. Strangely, since then I don't worry about being burgled.


----------



## Cabinetman (20 Dec 2020)

?


----------



## Peri (20 Dec 2020)

(Nevermind - I'll get my coat)


----------



## jcassidy (20 Dec 2020)

I have a Yale smart alarm, smart because you can control it via an app. All the sensors connect wirelessly. I'm very happy with it. If WiFi is a problem you can easily use WiFi extenders to get the shed within range.

I mostly require the alarm to alert me to intrusion while we are at home. I don't really care about intruders while no one is home. That's what insurance is for.

I assume you already have physical deterrants such as high walls, goid exterior lighting, visibly strong, barred windows and a good door. A blaring alarm won't actually deter a thief, knowing that the local coppers are overworked and unlikely to attend an alarm...
I teach self defence and I always tell my students, don't get killed over possessions. There are things worth dying for, and mere possessions don't make the cut.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (20 Dec 2020)

I had a battery operated alarm for my shed. It had to go inside the shed with the shed locked up and the house windows closed I couldn't hear it from the house! (12-15metres away)

The battery ones tend to be one unit and that has to be inside and dry. If that's still the case you might find that other than being painful on the ears they do less than you might expect.


----------



## novocaine (20 Dec 2020)

Ive had a yale battery powered wireless on my house and workshop for the past 15 years. Cant fault it. Change the batteries yearly and log when you do. Really easy to set up and easy to add too. Only annouce I have with my system is it cant be zoned, the next one up can be.


----------



## bobblezard (20 Dec 2020)

Like Phil I have a pyronix system for the house and workshop with different settings to allow the workshop to be alarmed when we are in at night. It's linked to a local security firm who actually attend if it goes off (rather than than monitor the situation remotely and ring the police). Everything apart from the main board is battery operated and works well over the range.
I wasn't aware of difficulties with pir sensors in cold buildings?


----------



## RichardG (20 Dec 2020)

I’ve used the Honeywell doorbell system. I‘ve one sounder in the house and one in the workshop. They repeat the signals so range is not an issue. You can then add door/window sensors and a motion detector. I’ve added one to the front gate (in a waterproof box), driveway gate, workshop door. Now if anyone opens either gate or the workshop you get a very loud sound (different for each sensor). I originally did this so I would get notified if anyone came to the house whilst I was in the workshop but it also serves as a bit of a deterrent. It’s not an alarm system but It’s a reasonable half way house, which doesn’t need arming or go off when no ones there. Ive also linked it so I get a notification on my phone but that’s not a standard feature and requires a bit of jiggery pokery....


----------



## niemeyjt (20 Dec 2020)

When putting a PIR in my old outdoor workshop / shed - I was advised to use dual-mode detectors - heat and movement - to reduce false alarms due to small mammals and temperature fluctuations.


----------



## MarkAW (20 Dec 2020)

How many of you actually found insurance that covers your workshop? Most I've found have a £2k limit for outbuildings contents...


----------



## Sheptonphil (20 Dec 2020)

niemeyjt said:


> When putting a PIR in my old outdoor workshop / shed - I was advised to use dual-mode detectors - heat and movement - to reduce false alarms due to small mammals and temperature fluctuations.


Yes, it’s the changes in temperature that can affect them, giving false alarms. Even draughts coming in can trigger the detectors. Dual mode are better, but door contacts are best if the building lends itself to them. The PiRs in outbuildings can be set to double knock, so need activating twice within a given time to sound the alarm.


----------



## Padster (20 Dec 2020)

MarkAW said:


> How many of you actually found insurance that covers your workshop? Most I've found have a £2k limit for outbuildings contents...


I‘m always moaning to the other half that my workshop isn’t big enough but the plus point is its a single garage integral to the house, is covered by the house alarm system, and as such has the same contents cover (yes I check whenever I change insurer) As the rest of the house.

It’s the silver lining to it not being as large as I’d like.

Padster


----------



## MarkAW (20 Dec 2020)

Padster said:


> I‘m always moaning to the other half that my workshop isn’t big enough but the plus point is its a single garage integral to the house, is covered by the house alarm system, and as such has the same contents cover (yes I check whenever I change insurer) As the rest of the house.
> 
> It’s the silver lining to it not being as large as I’d like.
> 
> Padster


That and not having to go out in the rain to get to your workshop


----------



## Padster (20 Dec 2020)

@MarkAW nope still have to do that no internal door!


----------



## Setch (20 Dec 2020)

niemeyjt said:


> When putting a PIR in my old outdoor workshop / shed - I was advised to use dual-mode detectors - heat and movement - to reduce false alarms due to small mammals and temperature fluctuations.


 
Good advise - my false alarms have all coincided with a spider taking up residence in front of the PIR.


----------



## Sandyn (21 Dec 2020)

Sandyn said:


> I woke in the middle of the night with a drug crazed guy going through my house. Strangely, since then I don't worry about being burgled.


Sorry, had to leave without completing the post...there was a drug crazed guy going through my house... 
I had someone break into my house in the middle of the night a few years ago. It made me realise that the fear of it happening was greater than it actually happening. Once it did happen. I didn't worry about it any more..
PIRs are very easy to trick and make blind. If I did fit an alarm, I would only use dual technology PIR and microwave. Wireless just won't work in my house and I removed all the alarm wiring when I refurbished. I make sure I meet the requirements for security for insurance purposes. I never leave doors open during the day. I have latches or keypads. 
External workshops are different They tend to be targets for thieves.


----------



## NewbieRaf (21 Dec 2020)

Pyronix is awesome (Hikvision)and the Yale systems are great, you may also consider the ring system as well. It’s tough thinking about an alarm system as you may wish also to have cameras integrate with them and when you get into that realm there are so many options.

Things to consider:

Firstly please do not use range extenders for your security system. Consumer grade wireless equipment will not help you especially when you need it the most. Spend a little more get good quality WiFi (unifi)

- is it just an alarm system or do you also want to consider cameras in the future? If so consider resolution and where the footage will be stored.

- lastly with no power, battery life time is important especially with how you want the system to record footage.

Hope this helps


----------



## Chris70 (21 Dec 2020)

Has anyone used a 'Simplisafe' system?


----------



## stevek (21 Dec 2020)

Ive just bought one of the cheap ones from Amazon, its called “Defender” and is a self contained battery operated unit for less than £20. Im a bit wary of PIR type sensors having experienced neighbours false alarms on their house systems many times all seemingly caused by spiders,,,and I have some giant spiders in my shed. The Defender has two features which I like, it has a Magnetic Door switch and also a Vibration Sensor, if the door its attached to is rattled it goes off before damage has been done,,,however its not going well, first you only have 5 seconds to open the door and punch in the code before the alarm goes off,,and as its most conveienently located at ear level when it does go off your going to get the 130db they warn you about right in yer ear ole,,,so now its a game,,carefully unlock the padlock then slowly turn the key in the door lock,,,trouble is the vibration sensor is way too sensitive and seems to pick up this last mechanical click and it beeps!,,you snatch the door open get half way through the 4 digdt code and its blasting away in your ears,,,except that after doing it a few times I realised its not very loud at all,,,in fact Im fairly sure I could hold a telephone conversation with it going off beside me,,if I left the door closed I wouldnt hear it in the house,,,maybe in the dead of night when your creeping and aburgling any sudden noise would frighten you off,,,but its not impressive. Ive contacted the company (Solon security,,,,maybe thats a playfull hint,,,So Long Security!)
and Im awaiting a response,,,,and now Ive noticed that the battery low warning light is lit and the alarm does not seem to be working,,,the unit came with batteries which have lasted about 1 week. I will update if anything further happens,,,but it could be a refund!
Steve.


----------



## RichardG (21 Dec 2020)

MarkAW said:


> How many of you actually found insurance that covers your workshop? Most I've found have a £2k limit for outbuildings contents...


You can but you have to shop around. From my experience NFU will always insure you for an outbuilding but they are expensive. I'm currently with SAGA which may limit some of you but they changed their policy this year and their contents insurance limit now includes outbuilding and garages. M&S used to do this but they stopped offering that cover this year, hence I moved to SAGA.

So you can achieve it but you have to look at the small print and double check each year as they have the habit of dropping cover and hiding it by announcing improved cover on something else.


----------



## stevek (21 Dec 2020)

stevek said:


> Ive just bought one of the cheap ones from Amazon, its called “Defender” and is a self contained battery operated unit for less than £20. Im a bit wary of PIR type sensors having experienced neighbours false alarms on their house systems many times all seemingly caused by spiders,,,and I have some giant spiders in my shed. The Defender has two features which I like, it has a Magnetic Door switch and also a Vibration Sensor, if the door its attached to is rattled it goes off before damage has been done,,,however its not going well, first you only have 5 seconds to open the door and punch in the code before the alarm goes off,,and as its most conveienently located at ear level when it does go off your going to get the 130db they warn you about right in yer ear ole,,,so now its a game,,carefully unlock the padlock then slowly turn the key in the door lock,,,trouble is the vibration sensor is way too sensitive and seems to pick up this last mechanical click and it beeps!,,you snatch the door open get half way through the 4 digdt code and its blasting away in your ears,,,except that after doing it a few times I realised its not very loud at all,,,in fact Im fairly sure I could hold a telephone conversation with it going off beside me,,if I left the door closed I wouldnt hear it in the house,,,maybe in the dead of night when your creeping and aburgling any sudden noise would frighten you off,,,but its not impressive. Ive contacted the company (Solon security,,,,maybe thats a playfull hint,,,So Long Security!)
> and Im awaiting a response,,,,and now Ive noticed that the battery low warning light is lit and the alarm does not seem to be working,,,the unit came with batteries which have lasted about 1 week. I will update if anything further happens,,,but it could be a refund!
> Steve.


Contact made through Amazon,,got the feeling we were following a script which ends with them sending me a return label and then them sending a refund,,,trouble with this is that I dont really know if its a duff unit or that one persons 130db is not the same as another's?
Looks like Im on the lookout for an alarm again...anyone tried the pir enabled shed alarms that seem to be everywhere on the internet?


----------



## Shinyone (22 Dec 2020)

I have a dog who sleeps in the kitchen by the French windows. He wakes up and barks like a maniac at the slightest sign of movement in the garden...


----------

